# سلسلة مواضيع"مغامرات سفروت الشقي"..حصري جدا



## dodo jojo (8 فبراير 2011)

*هاااااااى أنا جايبلكم بقى معايا موضوع انما ايه..جبااااااااااااااااااااااار..هو عباره عن:كل أسبوع هكتب مغامره من مغامرات سفروت الشقى..وهلى فكره دى مغامرات مش كوميديه وبس بالعكس دى فيها عبره ومثال ونصيحه كمان..كل أسبوع هكتب واحده من المغامرات هتبقى فى موضوع لوحدها وهنقل اللينك هنا فى الموضوع الـأصلى..وبجد هتستمتعوا جدا جدا..ياااااااااااااااارب تعجبكم..وأول موضوع انشالله هيبقى يوم السبت..باااااااااااى..أخوكم dodo jojo..الفكره فكرتى بس المغامرات منقول.
:99:
:99::99:
:99::99::99:
*​


----------



## dodo jojo (9 فبراير 2011)

ردوا بسرعه قبل ما:act23:و


----------



## kalimooo (9 فبراير 2011)

يعني قبل ما ايه

نرد
هههههههههه


----------



## dodo jojo (9 فبراير 2011)

*ههههه..تفيدتها المره دى..هههههههه*


----------



## dodo jojo (15 فبراير 2011)

أول مغامره..سفروت والنظام الجيب..اتفضلوا..يارب تعجبكم
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2605193#post2605193


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2011)

*يثبت لفتره زى ما وعدتك يا دودو ويقيم كمان ​*


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2011)

*عجبنى اول موضوع 
عقبال الباقى 
*​


----------



## dodo jojo (16 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا دونا واويسي..على المرور وعلى التقييم وعلى التثبيت*


----------



## dodo jojo (19 فبراير 2011)

*يللا مع بعض تانى مغامره مع سفروت بعنوان:سفروت وسكروت..والكوره والكتكوت..روووووووعه..يارب تعجبكم*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167242


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

فكره جميلة زيك يا دودو

تسلم ايدك

متابعه طبعا


----------



## dodo jojo (20 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا روزى للمرور*


----------



## dodo jojo (28 فبراير 2011)

*يللا وصلت تالت مغامره من مغامرات سفروت الشقى..يارب تعجبكوا المغامره دى.*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2637264#post2637264


----------



## dodo jojo (5 مارس 2011)

رابع مغامره وصلللللللللت..يارب تعجبكم

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168935


----------



## مريم12 (9 مارس 2011)

*كلهم حلوووين 
ميرررسى دودو​*


----------



## dodo jojo (9 مارس 2011)

*شكرا مريم..ربنا يباركك*


----------



## dodo jojo (12 مارس 2011)

*خامس مغامره وصلت بالسلامه..يارب تعجبكم..مغامره حصريه جداااا بمناسبة ثورة 25 يناير​*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2665529#post2665529


----------



## dodo jojo (21 مارس 2011)

*يللا بينا على سادس مغامره من سفروت الشقى..اسف جدا للتاخير

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2686680#post2686680​*


----------



## هالة الحب (20 أبريل 2011)

فين الحكاية


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 مايو 2011)

فكرة جميلة يا دودو
واكيد متاااابعة​


----------



## dodo jojo (27 مايو 2011)

سابع مغامره حصريه..بمناسبة عيد القيامه المجيد
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178831


----------

